# What is the best speed to burn DVD movies?



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2007)

I have heard many times that it's better to burn DVD movies at lesser speed? I always burn DVD's of movies at the max speed available. Is there any ideal speed at which we should burn the DVD movies or there is nothing like that? Does the same apply to burning movies on CD? This is taking into consideration that the DVD's and CD's will be played on a DVD player.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

All Depends on ur DVD Media... I would vote for 4x at any case as some time you burn at Higher speed Stant alone DVD players may face problem reading it.. 4x or may 8x max would fine... !!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 6, 2007)

Totally depends on the hardware you got.16X plays comfortably on most standalone players though.


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 6, 2007)

Have tried every available speed (1x to 18x) absolutely no problems at all during playback. Still Prefer 8x or 12x.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 6, 2007)

Friends I require some more of your suggestions! Do you think it matters at what speed we burn movies onto a DVD to be played on a DVD Players? Will a DVD burned at slower speed work better as compared to one burned at higher speed?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

Best is 2.4x, burning ANY DVD for that matter. My experience with higher speeds is not consistent


----------



## xbonez (Dec 6, 2007)

generally, its best to write at the slowest speed, just to be on the safer side........


----------

